# Diarrhea after giving birth?



## Merina (Aug 12, 2019)

i updated on my last thread that My lionhead Lylah has given birth. I’m beginning to get concerned though, because I’ve noticed since giving birth that there has been some diarrhea in her living space. There’s normal pellets and then some places where she’s had diarrhea. I removed all pellets immediately and I’m trying to push hay and water but my question is is this dangerous with her nursing? Also is it normal for rabbits to have diarrhea after giving birth? Any info would be much appreciated.


----------



## majorv (Aug 12, 2019)

We didn’t have this problem, but giving her hay and water for a couple of days should be okay. Do you give her anything else besides pellets to eat? She will need more than hay to give the kits the nutrient rich milk they need to develop properly


----------



## Merina (Aug 15, 2019)

Update :: 
Diarrhea got worse. I removed pellets completely (she only gets less than half a cup a day anyway) and pushed hay. I did that for 2 and a half days and as of today her stool is completely back to normal!  all babies are doing well as well


----------



## majorv (Aug 15, 2019)

Nursing does need a lot more calories than normal. If all she’s getting is hay and water then this will affect the kits eventually.


----------



## TammyP (Apr 14, 2022)

Merina said:


> i updated on my last thread that My lionhead Lylah has given birth. I’m beginning to get concerned though, because I’ve noticed since giving birth that there has been some diarrhea in her living space. There’s normal pellets and then some places where she’s had diarrhea. I removed all pellets immediately and I’m trying to push hay and water but my question is is this dangerous with her nursing? Also is it normal for rabbits to have diarrhea after giving birth? Any info would be much appreciated.


Merino, my lionhead just gave birth and I've noticed some really wet droppings with a bit of an odor. Did you ever find out if this is normal after giving birth? She just had her babies about 5 hours ago.

Thanks,

Tammy


----------

